

Show HN: A Real-Time Meme Generator/Publishing service with Now.js - adityab
http://memecached.adityabhatt.org

======
moustachio
Hi, adityab. I've performed a quick review of memecached using my app,
moustach.io

I hope you find this useful
[http://moustach.io/welcome/e/reviewed/WtCEVMqNFmgzfG37qOmX3w...](http://moustach.io/welcome/e/reviewed/WtCEVMqNFmgzfG37qOmX3wEpiVOGi25B/kJrYgeqnXZGui0wAqTrQ7A)

Good luck.

------
adityab
I wrote this as a one-day holiday project. It is an experiment, and could use
some improvement.

------
moconnor
Cute; it really needs voting while you're getting a stream of traffic...

~~~
adityab
Thanks! Yep, working on that.

------
instakill
Question... (PS You really need the Dwight meme)... why Mongo and not Redis?

~~~
adityab
That's just because I was quickly putting things together and I know mongo
well enough. I agree Redis would be much better suited for this.

------
instakill
This is fun.

~~~
adityab
Thanks! I haven't added line-breaks and a few edge-case checks such as
submitting strings of spaces - but will fix it in the morning.

~~~
instakill
Tweeted you with a request.

